# weil metatarsal question



## BFAITHFUL (Apr 15, 2009)

doctor did a Weil metatarsal osteotomy, 3rd metatarsal, this is really a two part question, I want to use cpt 28308 and what icd-9 can I use for elonged metatarsal, and partial dorsal subluxation of MTP joint?


----------



## martnel (Apr 16, 2009)

What about 733.99?


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Apr 19, 2009)

thank you


----------

